# chipper recommendations for compact JD



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm in the market for a chipper for my JD2100. Its a 23hp compact tractor. From a power and weight perspective a Bx42 is a close match, its rated for 4" limbs and has a 100 lb flywheel. OTOH I see Woodmax 8" models that have a 200lb flywheel & motor feeder. I am thinking I can use the 8" one as long as I restrict limbs to like 4" so the load on the tractor is not so high. The woodmax is 200lb over my weight limit as well but I feel like that is ok as long as I am not rough bouncing it around, maybe even have to drag it a bit. The woodmax 8" would require some discipline using it.
I know that's pushing it for the tractor so I'd like to hear experiences from you guys. yes I know JD parts are VERY EXPENSIVE.
tks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure where you are, but anything over 4" around here is called firewood. If you do burn wood, don't over stress your tractor.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are a couple things you want to verify. A John Deere 2100 is a 57 engine horse rebadged Zetor, not a subcompact. Verify what model JD you have, then make sure you have adequate PTO horsepower. Engine horses and PTO horses are not the same, PTO is less. For instance a JD 4100 with a 20 horse engine rating and hydrostatic transmission has 16 horsepower at the PTO.

16 horses are not adequate for the better WoodMaxx 8" chipper, it requires 19 horsepower minimum. The Titan BX42 is likely the only one that will work with lower horsepower.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

My mistake I was going by memory its a 2210. The bucket is a 210. It is a Japanese Yanmar rebadge.
Yes I understand that the hp is not enough to operate an 8" at full strength. I think my 2210 is 18hp at the PTO. I figure I'd just get the rpm up and then only load in stuff smaller than 4" slowly. Unless, there are lots of frictional losses besides the chipping. I'm looking for something to chip up a lot of small cedar (mountain junipper). I was thinking that an 8' woodmax might be easier to resell later. The other issue is lifting it since the woodmax is 200lb too heavy according to JD specs. I know its pushing everything.

Just wanted to see what other people have tried.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Woods has a 5" chipper/shredder with a 125 lb flywheel and a gear drive that spins it at 2,000 rpm with a 540 rpm PTO , the inertia of that flywheel allows a lower horsepower PTO to be adequate. I believe it is their model 5000. They also have a broad dealer network for parts and service.

You may want to rent a chipper to get a feel for capabilities with your wood. 

I used to keep a chipper around, but only used it after big storms and then it just set in the way in a machine shed for the rest of the time. Seems that I spent a lot more time sharpening blades, greasing and oiling, and painting the thing than I did actually using it. I now rent, hose it off when I am done and return it.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

My situation is a bit abnormal. I let my back 4 acres get taken over by cedars before I retired. They were killing the desirable trees so finally I cut the cedars down. That resulted in a line about 15ft x 500ft of cedars that needs to go somewhere. Normally I'd just haul the occasional stuff off but this is so much. I used to burn stuff like this but I've gotten spooked by burning since we don't have fire hydrants in our neighborhood.

I suspect that the bx42 is gonna be the way to go. Chip this stuff up over the course of months and then sell it. Kinda like renting it, but I was thinking I could use the 8" for resellability.


----------



## DLSkidmore (Jun 21, 2018)

You might need supplemental clutch on the PTO to prevent that big flywheel from damaging the undersized engine? You want to be able to speed it up slowly and never engine brake it when you turn off the engine. Sweedish Homestead uses such a thing.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thats a good point, in my case its an electric hydraulic clutch that can be engaged at low rpm and then speed up the engine. That's what I do with the shredder. However, that 200lb chipper might cause that hydraulic clutch to run hotter than it would normally due to slip. My shredder is only a 4 ft version so its not a big load. I am slowly talking myself out of the 8" version.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

I use a Bearcat 4 inch on my Kubota, which has 18 up at the PTO, that's all the chipper it wants, any bigger would just overload the tractor.
It's a good chipper, I use it hard in my work and it's a tough old thing, with reversals blades, always useful in the field if they start to loose their edge.


----------

